# Battery disconnect??



## Scotty2380 (May 19, 2017)

I'm new to campers. I have a 2015 Rockwood Windjammer and have a question about the battery disconnect switch. 
When my camper is plugged in to power do I want to leave the battery switch in ON position so it charges from converter or turn it off. Doesn't the battery need to be on in case power goes out so that the fridge can make switch from ac to LP???


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

Leave it on. All your 12volt systems work off the battery


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know why they label the switch "BATTERY DISCONNECT". It's a double negative that confuses everyone. The switch needs to be in the ON position to run most 12 volt appliances. It needs to be ON to run the refrigerator because the propane needs to be ignited. It also needs to be ON to charge the batteries when you are plugged in to campground power so your converter can charge the batteries. It needs to be ON when towing so your tow vehicle alternator can charge the batteries. It should be OFF when stored and not expected to be used.
If OFF your battery can still be drained by parasitic power drains....smoke detectors, CO dectector, radio lights etc. Some folks install a battery disconnect on the battery itself. Less than $10 at auto parts store. I try to hook my RV up to 110volts every 3-4 weeks, for 24 hours, to keep the batteries charged up.


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

I always have mixed feelings about a disconnect switch on the battery itself. Sparks and Hydrogen gas is not a good thing. A standard acid battery gases off while charging so make sure it's aired out good before disconnecting.


----------

